# Happy Tail Syndrome.



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Any reall remedies to this?

Oscars tail end looked very sore at first but now just looks dry and scabby..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the help this morning Kev, looks like we're functional again  I've heard of happy tail but alas have no experience of remedies for it. I'm sure others can advise though.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Pic?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"Does your dog wag his tail so hard in greeting or excitement that he bashes it against doors, walls, fences or the sides of a kennel until it’s bloody? " ...

http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-becker/what-is-happy-tail-syndrome


----------

